# The Balance Of  Nature



## mibe661 (2 Mar 2018)

Hi,

Anyone know where to buy this poster:





Any store here in europe? I live in Sweden


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Mar 2018)

You could try here;
https://www.aquaplante.fr/attente-s...the-balance-of-nature-pterophyllum-altum.html


----------



## mibe661 (7 Mar 2018)

Thanks! But it seems that it will cost about 80euro for shipping ..


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (7 Mar 2018)

mibe661 said:


> 80eur



Framed or so?


----------



## mibe661 (7 Mar 2018)

Edvet said:


> Framed or so?



Dont think so 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (7 Mar 2018)

Ask if we have a french member around?


----------



## zozo (7 Mar 2018)

Maybe sending an Email to ADA personaly might do the trick. They have a pretty keen support department. I remember a UKAPS member getting a swift reply on questions about plants used in an Takashi Amano scape picture 

These posters are advertising merchandise & memorabillia they might be just happy to send you one or still know a few addresses having it in stock or maybe even an asian online poster print company having the Takashi Amano's digital files able to print reproductions.


----------



## mibe661 (7 Mar 2018)

zozo said:


> Maybe sending an Email to ADA personaly might do the trick. They have a pretty keen support department. I remember a UKAPS member getting a swift reply on questions about plants used in an Takashi Amano scape picture
> 
> These posters are advertising merchandise & memorabillia they might be just happy to send you one or still know a few addresses having it in stock or maybe even an asian online poster print company having the Takashi Amano's digital files able to print reproductions.


That's a good tip! I will do that. Thanks!


----------

